# Beeke on "The Puritan Art of Godly Meditation"



## reaganmarsh (Feb 27, 2014)

Joel Beeke sent out this email today which links to a video which I found wonderfully helpful. It read: 


Here is a short video on the Puritan art of godly meditation--a subject I feel strongly about. For more information on this subject, see chapter 55 of A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life.

The video may be viewed here: Godward Focus - The Puritans Got it Right on Vimeo

Grace to you all, as we each strive to discipline ourselves to think on Christ.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 27, 2014)

Wonderful. Thanks for posting.


----------

